# 69 gto body mounts



## 75tntrv (Sep 1, 2013)

Can some one tell me how many body mounts hold the body to the frame on a 69 gto coupe. I thought there were 10 but I only see 8 that are bolted and 6 that are just the rubbers. Am I missing something ?


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Are you including the radiator core support mounts? 

I have not investigated this for mine yet but sites like this say there are 14 plus the two radiator core support mounts - but apparently they included them in this kit which they didn't last time I looked.

1968-72 GTO Body Bushing Kit, Complete (OPGI) coupe, bushings w/hardware @ OPGI.com


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

The attached file has the applicable page, straight out of the factory service manual.
1969 GTO Hardtop used 7 mounts on each side of the frame. 4 on each side used bolts, 3 on each side were just the solid rubber biscuits.

(In the diagram, model 4237 denotes GTO hardtop, model 4267 denotes GTO convertible)

Bear


----------



## 75tntrv (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks bear. I thought there should have been another set bolts up in the spring perch. I have a extra set of mounts in my kit I will stick them up front where I can put a nut on it. Thanks again big help.


----------



## gubby (Sep 24, 2014)

I am doing a resto on my 1969 Goat. Where is the best place to buy body mounts? I am using a frame from a 1971 Olds 442. My original frame was not usable. Thanks. Enjoy ur day.


----------



## curtis.smith68 (May 9, 2018)

I'm really happy with the OPGI body mount kit. It has extra's i didn't use but it's not all inclusive for GTO's either. The GTO vs. Lemans has additional mounts that OPGI does not explicitly disclose when you are looking at their complete body kit and you will need to also order the supplemental body mount kit. Check out post numbers 28 and 30 of my thread on this exact topic. I have an image there also of the location of the mounts in the diagram they supply versus the original mounts I removed.

https://www.gtoforum.com/f83/68-gto-resto-mad-max-meets-pro-tour-130082/index3.html


----------



## John Schutt (Aug 27, 2018)

Old thread, but these body mounts are easier to install than they are to figure out what goes where, guessing GM didn't make all the A bodies mounting the same. Looking at the the above link posts 28 & 30 and the pdf of the 69 Service manual has me with even more questions. If I understand correctly Curtis states the both mounts under the cowl are supposed to be bolted in and his has one solid bushing and one bolted body mount bushing, my 68 is the same and matches the 69 service manual pdf. My kit is missing two solid mounts and has two extra bolted mounts.

Core Support Mount:
Does does any one have the dimension from the centerline of the frame to the center of the core support mounting hole? It's not included in the 69 service manual pdf.
I'm having issues with the core support mount, my core support mount area is rusted pretty bad but it looks like it should have 1" holes, the link below appears to have 1" holes since the plates are 2 1/2" wide. Problem is my kit and some other kits core support mounts use 1 1/2" hole. Is it 1" or 1 1/2"?


https://www.opgi.com/sheet-metal-body-panels/core-support/radiator-support-repair-plates/steel-plates-68-72-gtotempestlemans-radiator-core-support-repair-g241608.html




https://www.opgi.com/chassis-suspension/bushings-mounts/body-mount-bushing-supplement/bushing-kit-body-1968-72-gm-a-body-4-bushing-supplement-whardware-sb519k.html


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The steel plates from OPGI fit well and the hole is exactly the same diameter as the original.

























A number of vendors use generic body mounts designed around a Chevrolet application which does work, but not correct as Chevrolet did not use the same amount or type of bushings as the BOP cars. As far as 68-72 A/G body Pontiacs are concerned, all had 14 bushings.

The number and type of bushings depend upon the body style. The vert or the coupe HD boxed frame uses two bolted bushings per side under the firewall. The coupe has only one bolted and one non bolted (solid) rubber. The #4 bushing just ahead of the rear wheel is also a bolted/solid bushing depending upon application as noted in the service manual.
If you wish to stiffen up the coupe chassis buy the convertible kit.










The best by far are the ones from Inline Tube. They are specific to Pontiac and even include the Chevrolet specific bushing (#7) that is used at the rear frame bar under the bumper.
AMK has the correct hardware kit with the pointed bolts which are far superior to what OPGI offers


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

8 3/4" from the end of core support to bolt center. Both sides


----------



## John Schutt (Aug 27, 2018)

Thanks so much, the plates do look good, I'll have to get those.
Are the holes in the body threaded for the bolts even though the bushing is solid?
I replaced all but the solid bushings near the rear spring perch and those aren't even touching the body right now.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Number 3, 4, 6, & 7 bushings have captive nuts within the body. Number 1 & 2 under the firewall require a square nut.
Number 5 over the rear axle is a solid bushing.

The inline tube chart indicates short bolts for positions 3, 6, 7. This may be for later models as my 68 only had the short bolt for #3.


----------

